# Same Sex Male Couple Surrogacy - Anyone had experience?



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Hello, we a same sex male couple who are desperate to find information from people who have completed this journey..

We have been through the internet as we all do looking at places abroad, US, India (no longer an option), Georgia, Thailand etc.

Its all become slightly mind numbing in trying to find the right route and something which will not need us to sell our house to pay for it!

Are there any same sex couples or surrogates that have been through the process that can give any help on how they did it and how they found a match?

Any advice would be amazing!


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi just an FYI - it looks like India may be reopening to singles again - http://www.indianexpress.com/news/govt-set-to-allow-visas-to-singles-too-for-surrogacy/1121434/. Not sure when this will happen but just wanted to pass on. We went to clinic in India and were blessed with baby girl back in September. Best wishes, K


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you looked at the UK?  It's often much more achievable here than people think, and much less expensive.  You could try Surrogacy UK (which I know has loads of gay dads) or COTS.


----------

